# JKD Cupertino / San Jose Cali?



## Infinite (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello all!

I'm looking to pick up JKD again but I'm wondering if someone can point me in the direction of some dojo's in the area listed above?

I was training under the Paul Vanuuk PFS system but I'd be open to exploring some other JKD styles.

Thanks,

--Will


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Dec 18, 2006)

Bono's JKD and Kajukenbo:  http://www.bonosjeetkunedo-kajukenbo.com/ is in downtown San Jose.

JKD Kickboxing of San Francisco is going to have classes in Sunnyvale:  http://www.jkdkickboxing.com/classes_jkdka.html

I don't know of any others.  There are lots of good schools in other arts nearby.  I know many schools in our area.  Let me know if you are interested in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Judo, Kenpo, Kickboxing, San Shou, or anything else.  I can help you find schools that are not too well advertised.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 18, 2006)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:


> Bono's JKD and Kajukenbo:  http://www.bonosjeetkunedo-kajukenbo.com/ is in downtown San Jose.
> 
> JKD Kickboxing of San Francisco is going to have classes in Sunnyvale:  http://www.jkdkickboxing.com/classes_jkdka.html
> 
> I don't know of any others.  There are lots of good schools in other arts nearby.  I know many schools in our area.  Let me know if you are interested in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Judo, Kenpo, Kickboxing, San Shou, or anything else.  I can help you find schools that are not too well advertised.



I suppose much like JKD I'm open to anything that helps me improve my life, as a warrior, as a human.

Let me break out my body style as it seems to be the largest hinderence to my training. I'm THIN... I was 5'11 at 125lbs for ever but reaching 30 my body is slowing down. I'm now roughly 145lbs and hovering. 

My strengths are speed and agility. I'm looking to work on balance and strength coupled with good practicle conditioning.

Anything you can suggest I'd be happy to investigate.

Thanks!

--Will


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Dec 18, 2006)

OK, ye asked and ye shall receive:

# 1 recommendation:  Ralph Gracie Brazilian Jiu Jitsu in Mt. View.  http://www.ralphgracie.com/

American Kickboxing Academy in San Jose:  http://www.akakickbox.com/

Fairtex Muay Thai is opening a school in Mt. View:  http://www.fairtex.com/schools/myschool.php?school_id=8 

Santa Clara Kenpo Karate is behind San Jose airport:  http://www.sckenpo.com/

There are others if you want more.  But these are your best bets for now...


----------



## imstriker (Feb 26, 2007)

Greetings. I am a new member of this forum. I did a search on recommended martial schools in the San Jose California area and I found this thread. So, I thought it is best to revive this thread and maybe someone can provide more feedback.

I am looking for a Chinese (Kung Fu) martial arts school. I am also interested in JKD. I have seen the list of recommended JKD schools in this thread. I hope that I can also find the list of recommended Kung Fu schools in the San Jose area. So, any recommendations on Kung Fu schools will be appreciated.

A little bit about myself and what I am looking for.
I am not young. I took Tae Kwon Do classes many years ago when I was at college and recently I have done Sports Fencing. However I would like to go back to my roots and pick up martial arts again.  I hope I can find a school that provides good instruction and a strong adult program. Also, I can attend martial arts school one day a week Monday thru Thursday. However I realize that if I expect to make any reasonable progress, a minimum of two classes a week is required. So, I hope I can find a school that offers adult classes on one of the weekend days Friday-Sunday as well.

  Regards,
  ImStriker


----------

